# Sfoglia cake



## lilia

Hi everyone. I'm hoping someone can help me with the makings of this Italian Sfoglia cake. What is it made up of exactly. I know puff pastry and cream and in some cases strawberries, but in what proportions? I keep getting different answers. I need to make one for Sunday and would love to get it right the first time. Thanks in advance!!


----------



## kaneohegirlinaz

I never knew the name of that cake, but I did a search and YUM! like a napoleon, sort of... maybe @siduri who is in Rome and a super home baker will help you out...


----------



## siduri

Thanks for the good word, kaneohegirl, but i don't really know this cake.  The Italian pastry shops abroad have different stuff than what they make in Italy, sometimes, though they may make this but I'm not a fan of sfoglia (puff pastry) so i may not have had it. 

Sfoglia usually means puff pastry. 

I looked at a few italian cooking websites and what i can see is that it may be a layer of puff pastry, a layer of i believe it's st honore filling (a thick pastry cream made with eggs and flour, with beaten eggwhites folded in at the end, then layered - a layer of puff pastry, a layer of the pasry cream, a layer of crumbled puff pastry and a layer of whipped cream.  Alternatively, i saw some with a layer of puff pastry on the top and the bottom and the pastry cream in the middle.  But describe what it is you ate and maybe we can help


----------



## chrisbelgium

In France it's simply called a "(tarte) millefeuille", which is the French translation of sfoglia.

It's very popular in my own country where we call it tompoes or tompouce. It always comes as an individual portion. I never made one of those in my life. It looks like this (many times there's not a middle puff pastry layer);





  








paindesucremillefeuille1-XL.jpg




__
chrisbelgium


__
Oct 16, 2013








Maybe this short video will help, even if it's in dutch; http://www.een.be/programmas/dagelijkse-kost/recepten/tompoes

->He makes the cream (which is a thick crème patissière) with HALF of these ingredients;

1 l milk
12 yolks
180 g sugar
40 g cornstarch (Maizena)
30 g flour
1 vanilla pod
[h3] [/h3][h3]->He makes the sugar glazing with; (note; this glazing is always somewhat soft and sticky)[/h3]

1 eggwhite
250 g icing sugar
1 small dash of water


----------



## lilia

Thanks everyone. I'm going to try making one tonight or tomorrow. 
I have never eaten one myself. Maybe now is the time to try one. I'll keep you all posted.


----------



## kaneohegirlinaz

@lilia please post some pictures of your creation here so that we can drool over it!


----------



## lilia

Update - I made it on Sunday. 3 layers of thin puff pastry, Chantilly cream and sliced strawberries inside. Then all topped with more chaintilly cream and whole strawberries. I couldn't believe that I had never eaten one before. It was amazing!! Was made as a half slab for a birthday party. Can't wait to make a smaller version to enjoy. I will post pics as soon as I can upload them


----------



## kaneohegirlinaz

@lilia

/img/vbsmilies/smilies/thumb.gif


----------



## verytasty

ChrisBelgium said:


> In France it's simply called a "(tarte) millefeuille", which is the French translation of sfoglia.
> 
> It's very popular in my own country where we call it tompoes or tompouce. It always comes as an individual portion. I never made one of those in my life. It looks like this (many times there's not a middle puff pastry layer);
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> paindesucremillefeuille1-XL.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> chrisbelgium
> 
> 
> __
> Oct 16, 2013
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe this short video will help, even if it's in dutch; http://www.een.be/programmas/dagelijkse-kost/recepten/tompoes
> 
> ->He makes the cream (which is a thick crème patissière) with HALF of these ingredients;
> 
> 1 l milk
> 12 yolks
> 180 g sugar
> 40 g cornstarch (Maizena)
> 30 g flour
> 1 vanilla pod
> [h3] [/h3][h3]->He makes the sugar glazing with; (note; this glazing is always somewhat soft and sticky)[/h3]
> 
> 1 eggwhite
> 250 g icing sugar
> 1 small dash of water


Oh my God. Yummmmmmmm!!!


----------



## french fries

ChrisBelgium said:


> In France it's simply called a "(tarte) millefeuille", which is the French translation of sfoglia.


We just say "un millefeuille" (no "tarte" which is more for round, fruit tartes)


----------

